# Dishes



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

There's dirty dishes in the Pantry (Ypermachos 1984)
(Sad)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hi oldman80.today 11:14re:dirty dishes in the pantry.(ypermachos 1984)what does it mean.other than the obvious.(dishes in the pantry???)is it a riddlle? i would like to know.have a good one ben27


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

ben27 said:


> hi oldman80.today 11:14re:dirty dishes in the pantry.(ypermachos 1984)what does it mean.other than the obvious.(dishes in the pantry???)is it a riddlle? i would like to know.have a good one ben27


Gday Ben 27.
It was just an observation .
I could see coackroaches - just over the horizon - that's all.(Sad)


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Can I have some of what yuse fellas are slurping?


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hi jg grant,yesterday 19:32;re dishes,quote.can i have some of what you fellas are slurping?of course you may.have a good one,ben27


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks Ben, I feel better already. Have a good one . Actually there are no bad ones eh?


----------

